# should I sell my 7d?



## alexturton (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all!

I've owned a 7d for 3 years. I also bought a 60d to replace my 7d for a month whilst it was being repaired earlier last this year. I've loved having 2 bodies; especially with the flippy 60s screen. 

I've 99% convinced myself to go fullfframe with a 5d mk iii. I definately want to keep my 60d as I have some EFS lenses that I don't want to get rid of and also its compact and I find the flippy screen useful. but I find the servo on 60d pants.

My question is, whether to get rid of and trade in my 7d? I'm buying a 5d for shallower dof for street work, but I go to a lot of zoos and I'm wondering whether the 5dmk III will be enough speed (FPS) and reach for zoos and birds in flight. 

I've been quoted £540 trade in for my 7d against a 5d mk iii which is appealing; but I can scrape that together if I need to (credit cards are brilliant!).

I have the following lenses.

sigma 1020 (EFS only)
canon 1755 (EFS only)
sigma 30 1.4 (EFS only)
canon 50 1.4
canon 85 1.8
canon 70 200 2.8
sigma 120 400 5.6
sigma 24 70
canon 100 macro

thanks for your time.
Alex


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 31, 2012)

Keep both APS-C and FF camera's and slowly decide if its worth keeping the APS-C camera around. If not, Sell the stuff you don't want.

I eventually sold my 7D and bought another 5D3. I have little desire to shoot crop unless the 7D2 has much better IQ.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 31, 2012)

I was in the same predicament. I have a 40D which was getting slightly unreliable, so I bought a 7D.

Good cam but really wanted a full frame camera.

I also had a few EFS lenses 10-22mm and the 17-55mm. I sold the 7D on Ebay for £606 before christmas and sold the 10-22mm for £400 kept the 17-55mm because I love using it and kept the 40D.

Bought the 5DMKIII and the IQ is above and beyond the 7D so much better, and ISO is incredible in comparison wasnt overly sold with the IQ and ISO performance of the 7D didnt really think it had moved on since the 40D days. But the camera was wonderful as a complete product.

The 5DMKIII is by far the best compromise and I haven't looked back.

BTW if you want to save a few £ go to Digitalrev mine arrived in 3 days brilliant service. Got mine with the 24-105mm for just under £2500


----------



## alexturton (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks very much. 

I'm still uming and arring.

I'd be a bit nervous about digital rev just because you don't get a valid uk warranty. Which sounds dangerous on a 2k camera :-s


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 31, 2012)

if you're considering it already, i'd say go ahead and sell it. The 5DIII is still young in it's life and the 7D is very old, but yet to be replaced. You definitely wont be disappointed in the 5DIII, it's a great camera. I believe the 7D should be replaced very soon(60D as well), and when that happens, the used price will drop. 
Personally, i'd sell the 60D and keep the 7D, but hey, it's up to you.


----------



## rpt (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get the 5D3 you would have 3 cameras and two hands. So depending on your point of view, you either are one hand short or have one camera too many... 

Jokes aside, get the 5D3 and like RLPhoto said (or almost said), probably get rid of both the 7D and the 60D. The longer you wait, the less you will get for those two...


----------



## RC (Dec 31, 2012)

The question that only you can really answer.  

Here's what I would did do.

I kept my 7D for the FPS, reach (yes I know some prefer to crop), having a second/backup body, and because I wasn't will to give it away for the going used price--about $750 US dollars which is about what you have been quoted. Not to mention, the 7D is a fantastic camera and I just couldn't part with it.

If you are really set on keeping an APS-C body, sell off all your EF-S glass and your 60D then keep your 7D. Unless the 60D flip screen is more important to you than the 7D's AFMA, AF, and ergo & button layout keep your 7D.

If you really can't make up your mind, then sell both the 7D and 60D plus all your EF-S glass before the value drops any further. You can always repurchase a used 7D or 60D. Maybe the absence of a crop body will determine whether you can live with or without a crop body

Good luck.


----------



## captainkanji (Dec 31, 2012)

I just sold my 7D and EFS17-55 f/2.8. I upgraded to a 6D. For me the issue is money. The 6D was a big investment, so ill need the extra funds for new lenses. I'm thinking a 17-40L or the 24-105, haven't decided yet. I'd sell the crop gear unless you need a second body. When they announce the 7D2 the value of the original will drop a bit.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 31, 2012)

> and I'm wondering whether the 5dmk III will be enough speed (FPS) and reach for zoos and birds in flight.



I see this question all the time..I personally do BIF almost weekly with a 400mm 5.6 L prime and the 5DM3 (graduated from the 7D though still have both). Once you shoot with the 5D you'll forget all about that crop factor at 1.6 and the extra reach worry. The IQ of the 5DM3 stomps all over the 7D, the AI Servo settings in the 5D are incredible (6 Cases with tweaking on each..go here http://www.garyluhm.net/bio/tips_0512.html. The FPS is slightly lower than the 7D but the accuracy is better with Ai Servo on the 5D provided you've got the right settings. I've used my 7D twice in 6 months and have a hard time picking it up after going FF... I used to be on the other side of the fence and its most difficult to hop back over.


----------

